# New baby born this morning :)



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

My champagne appy mini mare, Murphy, had a colt this morning


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, he's so fluffy. He's going to have some gorgeous coloring as he grows up.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

What a cutie!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

VERY cute : )


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Awww lookie at the cutie


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

Congrats! Sooooo cute and fuzzy!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

ADORABLE!!! Too cute for words!!


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 6, 2011)

I bet he'd fit in your purse!!!

How cute!!!!


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Awww, super cute! Congratulations! 

He's just so fluffy!! I want to cuddle him.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Too, too cute. Love that picture of him lying curled up.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

How adorable, love the little blanket he has on his hips. He's definitely gonna be a looker.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Holy curly haired baby! Adorable!


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

that is the cutess sweetess thing i ever seen omg just adorable !


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Beyond precious! Congratulations!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone! He's as friendly as he is cute


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

:clap:Congratulations!
What a little cutie!
You have name in mind yet?
So who's daddy? One of yours, or an outside stud?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

whoa!
he has a very hairy fluffy tail...we have the same hair type ^-^


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

ahh he is so adorable i just want to hug him. I love his curly coat.


----------



## newowner (Sep 10, 2010)

what a little sweetie! congratulations.....picked a name yet?


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks! 

No name yet. I have several ideas, welcome more. He was born during a storm (of course lol) so I want his name to reflect that. Hubby likes Microburst. I like (so far) Storm Chaser, because I like Chase for a barn name 

I bought Murphy in foal, so outside boy. His daddy is a fewspot named CN Glory B Two Spots. There's a photo on the foals page of my website.

His pretty blue eyes (I know they won't stay that way... and sorry not great pics, they're from my phone, plus he doesn't exactly stand still lol)


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Today my best friend got to meet him, and he was so full of it... running, jumping, bucking, ect. So I decided my hubby's name idea was fitting, so he is now Microburst  (CheyAuts Microburst? Not sure if reg name will have more to it or not)


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Sooo cute, and such a sweet face!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

I like Microburst! It is unique, and fitting....
What do you think you will call him for short then?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Can I have him!?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I love little Micro. Or little Burst whichever you decide. And count me in on the people who want to snuggle with him, he is just pure lovely, I rarely say that. More pics please!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

very cute and fuzzy !


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice. He looks absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Congrats on a happy healthy baby!


----------

